# LF: 90g double stacker (or is it do-able ?)



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I am looking for a double stacker to try put my two 90g tank (48x18x22ish) together, one up one down. If anyone have such stack, just PM me. Or I am wonder is it do-able using wood ? thanks for looking.
Eric


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've seen them for sale before but the stand was metal. Good luck!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I had Daniel aka "Target" build me a double stacker for 2 x 125g, best to contact him for details. Built from pine, so wood wouldn't be a problem for a 90g stacker. Height on a 90g is taller so you would need to factor the overall height.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I put plywood shelving on one of these.

Edsal | Industrial Strength Welded Storage Rack With Wire Deck | Home Depot Canada


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Bought a rank at Costco, total $80 within tax. 48"x18" footprint. Fit my 2x90g + 2x45g very well. Just finish it

Thanks buddies for above replys.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow. Looks like it is custom made for the 90g.


----------

